# Lynch Mob Calls



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

I see Lynch Mob Calls has been sold to The Outdoors Group? I heard he moved out of michigan last year but wow. Looks the the company is based out of New York.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

fowlme said:


> I see Lynch Mob Calls has been sold to The Outdoors Group? I heard he moved out of michigan last year but wow. Looks the the company is based out of New York.


All of the companies are going down hill. Zink has turned into crap as well. I was never fond of their calls though. Their customer service is crap and accused me of hurting a few decoys when I unpackaged them and won't exchange them. It couldn't possibly have been the 9 year old Chinese boy who packaged them. I would never ever buy another one of their products. Ever. Sorry for the rant.


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

What is sad in today's market is when you get good customer service we act surprised. it shows us how bad companies treat people and how we come to expect it. I know recently I was ready to spend $150 on a product from a Michigan based company and sent an email to them with no reply, sent a message to them and still no reply. I guess if they can't reply before the sale they sure won't be there if you have a problem after the sale.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

craigrh13 said:


> All of the companies are going down hill. Zink has turned into crap as well. I was never fond of their calls though. Their customer service is crap and accused me of hurting a few decoys when I unpackaged them and won't exchange them. It couldn't possibly have been the 9 year old Chinese boy who packaged them. I would never ever buy another one of their products. Ever. Sorry for the rant.


This is 100% true, but be aware, that this is not just the case with duck/goose calls. This is a trend of nearly every well-made / custom made / American made type product out there. These days, the companies that refuse to sell out and mass produce overseas are the exception, not the rule.

Not to say things made in China are all garbage, I'm just noting the trend. It is up to the consumer as to whether they want value or quality, and whether something made by a sell out company making crap over seas is worth their money.


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

fowlme said:


> I see Lynch Mob Calls has been sold to The Outdoors Group? I heard he moved out of michigan last year but wow. Looks the the company is based out of New York.


George did move out to Iowa. For him selling the company I not sure of.


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

I see they have no contact info. Went to their Facebook page and did not see any there either , since I do not have a Facebook account I could not dig deeper. I did notice the reviews are not that great, I need to send my call in but afraid I may not get it back.


----------



## Bertslash (Sep 3, 2011)

[QUOTE="firenut8190, For him selling the company I not sure of.[/QUOTE]
As I read on some Facebook pages--the company was acquired by "The Outdoor Group". So George will still be running the company, with the backing of the big group. 

I know that George has had some troubles lately and some delays, but that should be resolved very soon!


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Bertslash said:


> [QUOTE="firenut8190, For him selling the company I not sure of.


As I read on some Facebook pages--the company was acquired by "The Outdoor Group". So George will still be running the company, with the backing of the big group.

I know that George has had some troubles lately and some delays, but that should be resolved very soon![/QUOTE]

I was never a big fan of his calls. I know they used to be made by Zink and they just reminded me too closely of Zinks calls...which I'm not a big fan of. There's much better calls out there for the price. Just my opinion.


----------



## Bertslash (Sep 3, 2011)

[QUOTE="craigrh13

I was never a big fan of his calls. I know they used to be made by Zink and they just reminded me too closely of Zinks calls...which I'm not a big fan of. There's much better calls out there for the price. Just my opinion.[/QUOTE]

I understand Craig! I'm not a fan of Zink calls either. After I met George and we talked for about 2 hours about decoys and calls and calling- and when he was a local guy, I chose to give him my money! 

It's all good! You could like Coke and I like Pepsi! As long as you don't hate Mtn Dew!! HAHA!!!


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Bertslash said:


> [QUOTE="craigrh13
> 
> I was never a big fan of his calls. I know they used to be made by Zink and they just reminded me too closely of Zinks calls...which I'm not a big fan of. There's much better calls out there for the price. Just my opinion.


I understand Craig! I'm not a fan of Zink calls either. After I met George and we talked for about 2 hours about decoys and calls and calling- and when he was a local guy, I chose to give him my money!

It's all good! You could like Coke and I like Pepsi! As long as you don't hate Mtn Dew!! HAHA!!![/QUOTE]

Oh I'm not saying anything bad about George. I'm sure he's a great guy. I like Fred, he's been good to me anytime I've met him. I still don't like his calls though. Nothing tops Mountain Dew! Well, maybe Verners.


----------



## Bertslash (Sep 3, 2011)

[QUOTE="craigrh13. Nothing tops Mountain Dew! Well, maybe Verners.[/QUOTE]

Now those are fighting words!!!! HAHAHA!


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

There's much better calls out there for the price. Just my opinion.[/QUOTE]
I have one goose call from George that I got at a waterfowl banquet I like it, it is out of tune and I can't seem to get it back to the way it was. That was why I was looking for him. As for better calls can you clue me in? I was looking at another call company here in Michigan but like I said in a earlier post they have failed to contact me back.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

fowlme said:


> There's much better calls out there for the price. Just my opinion.


I have one goose call from George that I got at a waterfowl banquet I like it, it is out of tune and I can't seem to get it back to the way it was. That was why I was looking for him. As for better calls can you clue me in? I was looking at another call company here in Michigan but like I said in a earlier post they have failed to contact me back.[/QUOTE]

Are you referring to GK? I'm a huge fan of their Solution and Canuck. As far as their customer service goes I've never not been able to get ahold of them when I've called.


----------



## Bertslash (Sep 3, 2011)

[QUOTE="fowlme, 
I have one goose call from George that I got at a waterfowl banquet I like it, it is out of tune and I can't seem to get it back to the way it was. That was why I was looking for him. As for better calls can you clue me in? I was looking at another call company here in Michigan but like I said in a earlier post they have failed to contact me back.[/QUOTE]

PM sent. 

On another note- GK does have some great calls also!! They are worth checking out!


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

I have looked at GK calls, was looking at the solution, I recently (3 weeks ago) tried contacting them on the Jack Miner Duck call with no reply. I don't want this to become a bashing session.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

fowlme said:


> I have looked at GK calls, was looking at the solution, I recently (3 weeks ago) tried contacting them on the Jack Miner Duck call with no reply. I don't want this to become a bashing session.


Well, I can see how that would be frustrating. Maybe try and give them a call? They have never not answered the phone when I've called to ask questions or order something.


----------



## GKCalls.com (Aug 2, 2012)

Fowlme - We really apologize for not contacting you back, which number did you try calling. I want to make sure my answering service is alerted . What is your phone number I will give you a call first thing in the morning if you would like. Also please email me at [email protected] with any questions.

We do still have Jack Miner duck calls available if you are still interested!

Thanks again and I apologize once again for any inconveince.


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

Talked with Glenn yesterday. He was very helpful and very sorry for the delay. Which ended up costing me some money. Looking forward to trying the calls out. Thanks to Glenn and Down River for your help.


----------



## GKCalls.com (Aug 2, 2012)

Rich, 

We appreciate the order! Let us know what you think. 

Thanks


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

I bought a lynch mob call around twenty years ago.The reed wore out about 5 yrs ago so I sent it to Goerge and he repaired it and sent it back with a spair insert and reed plus two lynch mob shirts for 35$.All good things come to and end I guess.Still my best long distance call and my favorite.


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

Received my calls from GK a little over a week ago. (Jack Miner duck and The Solution) both sound really good. The solution is very easy to use and sounds great. Thanks Glenn for your help.


----------



## choc24/7 (Jan 22, 2008)

fowlme said:


> What is sad in today's market is when you get good customer service we act surprised. it shows us how bad companies treat people and how we come to expect it. I know recently I was ready to spend $150 on a product from a Michigan based company and sent an email to them with no reply, sent a message to them and still no reply. I guess if they can't reply before the sale they sure won't be there if you have a problem after the sale.


might be based in MI, but none of the products are made in MI i do not think. think they are cnc'd out of state.....


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

George had some horrible customer service. Took my girlfriend's money and we waited about a month for my birthday present before I wondered what was up. George got back and said the call wasn't in stock. After multiple emails and Facebook messages over a few weeks he finally got back and made it sound like we'd have the call soon. That was in the winter (November-January). I basically forgot about it and my girlfriend brought it up and said we still didn't have a call or the money back. She emailed him and he was apologetic like he always was and then nothing. Then after awhile he apologized again and offered to keep the money and send us a $130 call. After waiting for that we didn't get it, and then another few emails of my girlfriend saying we just want our money back he sent her the money and a $65 Stranglehold. So after many months of waiting I finally got my call and it sounds amazing, but I'm not sure I'll ever get another one of his calls.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> George had some horrible customer service. Took my girlfriend's money and we waited about a month for my birthday present before I wondered what was up. George got back and said the call wasn't in stock. After multiple emails and Facebook messages over a few weeks he finally got back and made it sound like we'd have the call soon. That was in the winter (November-January). I basically forgot about it and my girlfriend brought it up and said we still didn't have a call or the money back. She emailed him and he was apologetic like he always was and then nothing. Then after awhile he apologized again and offered to keep the money and send us a $130 call. After waiting for that we didn't get it, and then another few emails of my girlfriend saying we just want our money back he sent her the money and a $65 Stranglehold. So after many months of waiting I finally got my call and it sounds amazing, but I'm not sure I'll ever get another one of his calls.


His calls are too much like Zinks. Very unoriginal and Zinks customer service absolutely blows too. Both of them would never be in my consideration for a call. Ever.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

It was free but I didn't even have it for duck season so that blew. But it really does sound good but I'm going with a different call maker for my next one. Brodie Bend calls definitely have me interested now. They look and sound amazing.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Lamarsh said:


> This is 100% true, but be aware, that this is not just the case with duck/goose calls. This is a trend of nearly every well-made / custom made / American made type product out there. These days, the companies that refuse to sell out and mass produce overseas are the exception, not the rule.
> 
> Not to say things made in China are all garbage, I'm just noting the trend. It is up to the consumer as to whether they want value or quality, and whether something made by a sell out company making crap over seas is worth their money.


If you don't mind paying 3x the current retail price, companies would be more than happy to move to the states. There's also some companies that aren't part of the big outdoor groups that provide excellent customer service. The issue is we always hear about the bad, never the good.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

SBE II said:


> If you don't mind paying 3x the current retail price, companies would be more than happy to move to the states. There's also some companies that aren't part of the big outdoor groups that provide excellent customer service. The issue is we always hear about the bad, never the good.


There's no doubt that things can be made overseas and still of good quality. I own plenty of crap made in China that's just fine. The issue, however, is when companies that tout themselves as local and USA made for sometime, then switch operations to overseas. They develop a product and following that is strongly tied to being made here, and then switch.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Lamarsh said:


> There's no doubt that things can be made overseas and still of good quality. I own plenty of crap made in China that's just fine. The issue, however, is when companies that tout themselves as local and USA made for sometime, then switch operations to overseas. They develop a product and following that is strongly tied to being made here, and then switch.


Completely understand and to place ourselves in their shoes, it's typically being driven by retail because they want better margins on your product. It would be amazing if everything was made here, the reality is we're a global economy and regardless of who's president that will not change.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

SBE II said:


> Completely understand and to place ourselves in their shoes, it's typically being driven by retail because they want better margins on your product. It would be amazing if everything was made here, the reality is we're a global economy and regardless of who's president that will not change.


Yup, and people don't realize that when companies can increase their margins by manufacturing overseas, it allows them to redirect resources to things many people find more important, like customer service.


----------



## jaybwhitetail (Jan 30, 2014)

Personally I luv my money maker by Zink....


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

SBE II said:


> If you don't mind paying 3x the current retail price, companies would be more than happy to move to the states. There's also some companies that aren't part of the big outdoor groups that provide excellent customer service. The issue is we always hear about the bad, never the good.


I think 3x might be a stretch. I actually believe G&H are cheaper than their competitors who have their decoys made by China kids for pennies a day( I realize it's closer to $5/day). If G&H would change their molds to look a little bit more realistic they could easily dominate the market. They however don't. I really don't understand it.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Lamarsh said:


> Yup, and people don't realize that when companies can increase their margins by manufacturing overseas, it allows them to redirect resources to things many people find more important, like customer service.


Surely a company can find a happy middle. I've had good luck with the Dakota mallards I have and their customer service was definitely great. I would definitely pay the money for an Anerican made product that was equal or better though. I won't buy G&H for the simple reason they think their decoys look the best.....this was per the email one of their people sent me. That right there tells me they are truly out of tune with reality. What a shame.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

craigrh13 said:


> Surely a company can find a happy middle. I've had good luck with the Dakota mallards I have and their customer service was definitely great. I would definitely pay the money for an Anerican made product that was equal or better though. I won't buy G&H for the simple reason they think their decoys look the best.....this was per the email one of their people sent me. That right there tells me they are truly out of tune with reality. What a shame.


I agree, and I'm not in the manufacturing of goods business so I'm not entirely sure, but I imagine things start to get complicated with high volumes of production and when their market gets massive. I have a handful of favorite companies that produce goods made here in the U.S., who I can call on the phone and speak to a real dude or dudette, but they are all producing things on a relatively small scale.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

craigrh13 said:


> I think 3x might be a stretch. I actually believe G&H are cheaper than their competitors who have their decoys made by China kids for pennies a day( I realize it's closer to $5/day). If G&H would change their molds to look a little bit more realistic they could easily dominate the market. They however don't. I really don't understand it.


Because the cost of doing business since the 80's has changed, yes 3 times the cost. I promise you..How much do DSD, Replica, and Deception cost?


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Lamarsh said:


> I agree, and I'm not in the manufacturing of goods business so I'm not entirely sure, but I imagine things start to get complicated with high volumes of production and when their market gets massive. I have a handful of favorite companies that produce goods made here in the U.S., who I can call on the phone and speak to a real dude or dudette, but they are all producing things on a relatively small scale.


Most of the waterfowl community is this way, that hasn't been bought out by a big conglomerate..


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Lamarsh said:


> Yup, and people don't realize that when companies can increase their margins by manufacturing overseas, it allows them to redirect resources to things many people find more important, like customer service.


Spot on assessment..


----------

